# New interview schedule process



## ShadyBrah (25 May 2014)

Hey all,

Just curious about the new application process, specifically the interview booking. I was told HQ(or main office?) now decides when and who to book. My question is if anybody knows how they decide, and how often? Is it similar to employment offers where they wait until they're in demand, until there's enough people? 

I'm just sick of waiting already!  thanks ahead for replies!

ShadyBrah


----------



## ShadyBrah (25 May 2014)

Oh boy.. Well I hope I scored high enough. 2 weeks waiting is bad enough. I can't imagine months of this  

Also, maybe this is what TSD means,but would you know if this period between test/interview is when they do the background and reference checks? Or would that come after the interview/medical?

Thanks!
ShadyBrah


----------



## JoeDos (25 May 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just curious about the new application process, specifically the interview booking. I was told HQ(or main office?) now decides when and who to book. My question is if anybody knows how they decide, and how often? Is it similar to employment offers where they wait until they're in demand, until there's enough people?
> 
> ...


You have been barely waiting a couple of months, get used to waiting, you're joining the forces no matter if your in the application process or even serving your country its always hurry up and wait. As per the background check question, my recruiting center decided to do my Enhanced reliability screening and background check after my CFAT/TSD.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 May 2014)

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> I'm up to about six months, others a few years. Everybody's case is different, but the TSD is your personality test you should have done around the time of the CFAT.



Depending on the time the applicant applied, the TSD may not have been in effect during their initial application. Some have had their applicstions/merit listings put on hold until the TSD is complete... Some are waived. The initial roll-out was a weird period of time...


----------



## KerryBlue (25 May 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Oh boy.. Well I hope I scored high enough. 2 weeks waiting is bad enough. I can't imagine months of this
> 
> Also, maybe this is what TSD means,but would you know if this period between test/interview is when they do the background and reference checks? Or would that come after the interview/medical?
> 
> ...



Dude, I waited 7 months and just got my interview date a few days ago. With the new system you're gonna wait, and 2 weeks is peanuts. The TSD should've been done with your CFAT its basically a personality test. They will probably initiated background checks shortly before you get a potential interview date, or whenever they feel like it.


----------



## ShadyBrah (25 May 2014)

Thanks all! Yes I did the TSD, just didn't know it was called that. And I'm well aware of the wait ahead, I'm just so excited as I'm sure all of you are/were. Let's hope the rest goes smooth for us all!

Thanks,
ShadyBrah


----------



## GraemeCaughill (29 May 2014)

i submitted my application last august, got my first contact in January. ive completed my TSD, CFAT, Medical and interview. I've had to supplement my medical with additional information setting me back a bit but i can tell you its a lengthy process, and every step you get past is exciting but its long in between. I'm through the recruiting office in hamilton and i know my background check will be conducted once my Medical gets back again from the RMO in Ottawa. which will take another few weeks. so all i can say is find some time filler, and go for lots of runs.
also like it has been said many times, all recruiting centers do things differently so be patient, and good luck!


----------



## niftynicolemarie (30 May 2014)

I'm most commenting to follow this thread because I too am curious to see how long the process takes for everyone.
I just finished the CFAT and TSD last week. The recruiting center told me that they don't know how long the process takes anymore because it's up to Ottawa but I should wait less than "too long" because of my CFAT score.
Fingers crossed it's not too long!  I'd like to go to basic in August or September.


----------



## KerryBlue (30 May 2014)

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed it's not too long!  I'd like to go to basic in August or September.



Start looking more towards December/January/February. Not to burst your bubble, but that is a much more realistic tinmeline


----------



## niftynicolemarie (1 Jun 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Start looking more towards December/January/February. Not to burst your bubble, but that is a much more realistic tinmeline


Blah. Well thanks for letting me know. I'm certainly regretting not joining 7 years ago now when I had initially applied.


----------



## stayfrosty (1 Jun 2014)

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Blah. Well thanks for letting me know. I'm certainly regretting not joining 7 years ago now when I had initially applied.



I couldn't agree more. I first applied in 2002 but was denied because of a divorce and bankruptcy... I applied again in May and was told my CFAT was still good 12 years later, (!?) and then I passed my TSD on May 23rd... So now I am 'qualified' for my 3 trade choices. 

At the RC they told me that all 3 trades are hiring and have openings to be filled but they have 'no idea' how long it will take to hear back from Ottawa to schedule an interview and medical. She did say if I haven't heard anything in a month to call...

Not looking forward to the year long wait that seems to be pretty common in everyone's stories!!  :-\

Good luck!


----------



## JoeDos (1 Jun 2014)

The only thing that seemed to hold my application back was the fact my recruiting center decided that they should do my background checks, and all that before even scheduling me for my medical and interview, I have my fingers crossed I hear something this week as I am all clear as of last week.


----------



## KerryBlue (1 Jun 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> The only thing that seemed to hold my application back was the fact my recruiting center decided that they should do my background checks, and all that before even scheduling me for my medical and interview, I have my fingers crossed I hear something this week as I am all clear as of last week.



Somehow I doubt they just decided not to do it, more likely they weren't told to process you yet or had other more pressing applicants to process. When I went for my interview they told me that they just completed the criminal/debt check on me, and had just started calling references. So maybe you will be contacted soon, or maybe they just had time and did your checks.


----------



## JoeDos (1 Jun 2014)

Well I was told right after my CFAT that they would be doing my background check and enhanced reliability screening, and I should expect getting a scheduled date when those clear. But who knows haha, I'm sort of happy they decided to do them first, that way when I do finish my medical and interview it will be less time waiting to get merit listed.


----------



## Zulopol (1 Jun 2014)

I get merit listed right after that my medical's files came back from ottawa.


----------



## JoeDos (1 Jun 2014)

Zulopol said:
			
		

> I get merit listed right after that my medical files came back from ottawa.



CFRC do things differently, like for mine they did my checks first before doing anything. I am hoping to hear good news this week.


----------



## niftynicolemarie (2 Jun 2014)

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. I first applied in 2002 but was denied because of a divorce and bankruptcy... I applied again in May and was told my CFAT was still good 12 years later, (!?) and then I passed my TSD on May 23rd... So now I am 'qualified' for my 3 trade choices.
> 
> At the RC they told me that all 3 trades are hiring and have openings to be filled but they have 'no idea' how long it will take to hear back from Ottawa to schedule an interview and medical. She did say if I haven't heard anything in a month to call...
> 
> ...



Good luck to you as well. Seems we have a long road of waiting ahead of us.
What center are you applying out of?


----------



## stayfrosty (2 Jun 2014)

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Good luck to you as well. Seems we have a long road of waiting ahead of us.
> What center are you applying out of?



Thanks! I realized I hadn't updated my signature!

I'm applying out CFRC Sudbury 
Trying not to get too ahead of myself...


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Jun 2014)

There is a topic specifically for this thread in application process' and examples.

Speculating and telling people 1 year is not the answer and neither is saying that it only is 2 weeks. You don't know, so don't answer the question. Everyones situation is different, I've seen people get recruited in 3 months and others 2 years. 

There is no right answer, so go look at examples and go from there.


----------



## D.Goodman (6 Jul 2014)

Look at my sig and you will see my thing. I'm curious about the interview and medical part. I did my CFAT and all that and they booked me that day for my medical and interview in July.


----------



## Fox87 (7 Jul 2014)

Hey, I am just posting cause I am slightly confused myself about the order things have happened.  This morning I got an email congratulating me because my application has been selected for yet further processing and that my local recruiting center will be in contact with me book my medical and interview. .. well they actually called today and said my interview and medical will be on the 30th of this month. ... does this mean my reliability check has been done? Or what? Seemed odd to me to congratulate me before that part was even done because I knew I passed the CFAT and TSD.  anybody else go through this? 
I guess I just figure that at the interview is where some folks would have a chance to explain why their credit may not be perfect or some misdemeanor or whatever so I thought maybe they would have done this by the time they booked your interview? Someone please enlighten me... either way I'm excited yippee!  I had totally put it out of my mind so it was nice to hear from the cfrc. 

Also I'm on my phone so sorry if my grammar is extra lame ... spelling too


----------



## niftynicolemarie (7 Jul 2014)

Fox87 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am just posting cause I am slightly confused myself about the order things have happened.  This morning I got an email congratulating me because my application has been selected for yet further processing and that my local recruiting center will be in contact with me book my medical and interview. .. well they actually called today and said my interview and medical will be on the 30th of this month. ... does this mean my reliability has been done? Or what? Seemed odd to me to congratulate me before that part was even done because I knew I passed the CFAT and TSD.  anybody else go through this?
> I guess I just figure that at the interview is where some folks would have a chance to explain why their credit may not be perfect or some misdemeanor or whatever so I thought maybe they would have done this by the time they book your interview? Someone please enlighten me... either way I'm excited yippee!  I had totally put it out of my mind so it was nice to hear from the cry
> 
> Also I'm on my phone so sorry if my grammar is extra lame ... spelling too


I think it depends on your recruiting centre. Mine congratulated me because I was selected for further processing because I did well enough on the CFAT to be processed further. To my knowledge my checks haven't been completed yet, and on the cf website the reference and reliability screening is the step after the interview.
Others say their recruiting centre did the checks before their interviews though so it could vary!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2014)

Folks.  Don't make this complicated and try to use your crystal ball to see into the future.  Roll with the punches and do what the CFRC says to do, when they say to do it.  Everyone will be different.

To the folks posting back to others who are slightly behind them in the RECRUITING PROCESS (i.e. YOU ARE NOT EVEN IN YET)...ease up on the attitude and "I know the score, listen to me" BS.  You know just enough to be dangerous.   :2c:

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## JoeDos (8 Jul 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Folks.  Don't make this complicated and try to use your crystal ball to see into the future.  Roll with the punches and do what the CFRC says to do, when they say to do it.  Everyone will be different.
> 
> To the folks posting back to others who are slightly behind them in the RECRUITING PROCESS (i.e. YOU ARE NOT EVEN IN YET)...ease up on the attitude and "I know the score, listen to me" BS.  You know just enough to be dangerous.   :2c:
> 
> Good luck to everyone.



:goodpost:

Every recruiting center and every persons application is unique, my Background checks and Enhanced Reliability screening were cleared before my Medical and Interview has ever been scheduled, and I am sitting here still waiting for my Medical and Interview to be scheduled. At this point I have learned that everyone is severely different when it comes to their application, and that most things you read on this website should be taken as a grain of salt. Definitely don't try looking into your little crystal ball you will be more disappointed in the end.


----------



## Offstar1029 (17 Oct 2014)

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> From what I've been told, interviews and medicals are now booked by ranking the CFAT and TSD score against other applicants for the job, nationally. If they need 10 guys, top 10 guys go- if something comes up in that processing, they go down the line as needed.


If that's true then I guess I should feel really good about how I did on the CFAT I thought I did fairly bad on it but I got my interview and medical booked for 21 and 22 days after my CFAT so that hs to mean I did fairly well... that or one of my choices was hiring a ton of people. The prior makes me feel good about myself though.


----------

